# Milano



## Lex Hallelujah (11 Settembre 2012)

Apro questo topic che già esisteva su MW forumfree ma che qui mi sembra non esserci.

Vorrei parlare della città di Milano. Mi ci sono trasferito da una settimana per studiare all'università e posso dire che passando il mio tempo qui ho visto che i pregiudizi che spesso si sentono secondo me non sono veri. Sì è caotica e trafficata e rumorosa, ma c'è tutto. Tutto. Sinceramente mi sono innamorato.

Voi cosa ne pensate? Conoscete locali che bisogna assolutamente visitare? Zone assolutamente da evitare?


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Settembre 2012)

Sui navigli, la sera, trovi qualunque cosa ti interessa. Ti suggerirei la creperia che sta in fondo al naviglio grande, ma c'è sempre una gran coda. Se vuoi fare un'esperienza simpatica (dipende dai gusti), prova ad andare al ristorante Maggiolino.


Ps: io ringrazio il cielo di essermene andato.


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Settembre 2012)

da dove vieni?


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (11 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sui navigli, la sera, trovi qualunque cosa ti interessa. Ti suggerirei la creperia che sta in fondo al naviglio grande, ma c'è sempre una gran coda. Se vuoi fare un'esperienza simpatica (dipende dai gusti), prova ad andare al ristorante Maggiolino.
> 
> 
> Ps: io ringrazio il cielo di essermene andato.



Perchè esperienza simpatica? All'alzaia sono stato da Tizzy's, conosci?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> da dove vieni?



Dalle Marche, la regione più tranquilla d'Italia!


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Settembre 2012)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Perchè esperienza simpatica? All'alzaia sono stato da Tizzy's, conosci?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



io sono mezzo marchigiano!!!!di dove sei?


----------



## Dottorm (11 Settembre 2012)

Grazie che non sono veri i pregiudizi, a Milano hai più probabilità di sentire parlare in dialetto meridionale o in lingue latine che di incontrare un vero milanese doc 
Comunque a me Milano come città piace, fanno sempre tante iniziative e trovi di tutto. Poi da studente te la godi appieno.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (11 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> io sono mezzo marchigiano!!!!di dove sei?



Senigallia!


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Settembre 2012)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Senigallia!



mia mamma è di matelica,vicino a macerata!!


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (11 Settembre 2012)

Dottorm ha scritto:


> Grazie che non sono veri i pregiudizi, a Milano hai più probabilità di sentire parlare in dialetto meridionale o in lingue latine che di incontrare un vero milanese doc
> Comunque a me Milano come città piace, fanno sempre tante iniziative e trovi di tutto. Poi da studente te la godi appieno.



Ma più che sul milanese tipo, pregiudizi risultati non veri sulla città.. tipo il grigiore. La settimana scorse c'era un sole meraviglioso e alle colonne di san lorenzo si stava BENE. Il traffico è quello tipico di una metropoli. Sul verde.. a 500m da casa ho un parco.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> mia mamma è di matelica,vicino a macerata!!



Conosco conosco! Tu adesso sei a Milano?


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Settembre 2012)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Ma più che sul milanese tipo, pregiudizi risultati non veri sulla città.. tipo il grigiore. La settimana scorse c'era un sole meraviglioso e alle colonne di san lorenzo si stava BENE. Il traffico è quello tipico di una metropoli. Sul verde.. a 500m da casa ho un parco.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


non proprio a milano!!a 20 km...comunque in estate quando vado nelle marche non voglio più tornare indietro!!!la tranquillità assoluta


----------



## GioNF (11 Settembre 2012)

Franko, all'epoca, fece un topic esattamente uguale al tuo. Mi piacerebbe sapere com'è finita..fermo restando che, secondo me, la miglior città per noi studenti è Bologna. 
Ps. L'infatuazione iniziale è comprensibile, passare dalle marche a Milano è come fare l'erasmus


----------



## yelle (11 Settembre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> Franko, all'epoca, fece un topic esattamente uguale al tuo. Mi piacerebbe sapere com'è finita..fermo restando che, secondo me, la miglior città per noi studenti è Bologna.


io non sono studente, ma sono passata da Bologna un 2/3 volte e sinceramente me ne sono già innamorata, pur non avendola mai visitata in un lasso di tempo superiore ai 3 giorni.

Comunque anche io amo Milano... finchè ci vivo a qualche chilometro di distanza.
Amo molto visitarla, ma sinceramente a viverci non ci andrei.


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Settembre 2012)

la cosa migliore di vivere nei pressi di milano è avere lo stadio a portata di mano!!


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Settembre 2012)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Senigallia!



Io ho fatto 11 anni di vacanze estive a Senigallia, precisamente sul lungomare ponente (si quello più tranquillo, adatto ai vecchietti ). Città bellissima che porto sempre nel cuore!


----------



## GioNF (11 Settembre 2012)

Bologna ha recentemente passato i problemi di estremismo socialista, che sono ora confinati ora in territori ben delimitati, come piazza verdi, che rendono addirittura più caratteristica la zona  per il resto Bologna è una cittá vivissima, piena di studenti italiani e non, grande abbastanza da avere il negozio di Louis Vuitton che fa tanto chich nelle vostre foto su instagram, piccola abbastanza da non essere caotica, grigia e confusionaria come Milano.


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Settembre 2012)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Perchè esperienza simpatica? All'alzaia sono stato da Tizzy's, conosci?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...




Ci son passato davanti, è quello che fa cucina americana giusto?

Il maggiolino è divertente se hai i nervi saldi di fare la guerra con le arachidi con i tavoli vicini MENTRE mangi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Ma più che sul milanese tipo, pregiudizi risultati non veri sulla città.. tipo il grigiore. *La settimana scorse c'era un sole meraviglioso e alle colonne di san lorenzo si stava BENE*. Il traffico è quello tipico di una metropoli. Sul verde.. a 500m da casa ho un parco.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...




Vedrai la differenza fra un po'. A me personalmente il freddo invernale non ha mai disturbato (anche se tanti miei compagni meridionali ci morivano), ma francamente, da fine maggio a luglio inoltrato, sembra di stare nelle Everglades, solo, con più zanzare.



Ah Lex, se posso dirti la mia, dopo le 23:30/00:00, se non sei molto grosso/hai l'aria cattiva, evita i mezzi pubblici. Vai di taxi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Settembre 2012)

ho molti parenti che abitano in un paese a 20 km da milano vicino a binasco  quindi a milano città ci sono anche stato un paio di volte, un pò troppo incasinata per i miei gusti però


----------



## Livestrong (11 Settembre 2012)

Il maggiolino è "simpatico" perche tiri il cibo agli altri clienti (anche se non puoi tirarlo in cassa  )

Per il resto è una grande città, forse l'unica metropoli dalle caratteristiche "europee" che ci sono in italia


----------



## Emanuele (11 Settembre 2012)

Ci sono stato due volte a distanza di molti anni e mi ha sempre fatto la stessa impressione: grigia, inquinata, pochissimo verde e non particolarmente bella. Non riuscirei mai a viverci.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (11 Settembre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> Franko, all'epoca, fece un topic esattamente uguale al tuo. Mi piacerebbe sapere com'è finita..fermo restando che, secondo me, la miglior città per noi studenti è Bologna.
> Ps. L'infatuazione iniziale è comprensibile, passare dalle marche a Milano è come fare l'erasmus



In effetti 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Io ho fatto 11 anni di vacanze estive a Senigallia, precisamente sul lungomare ponente (si quello più tranquillo, adatto ai vecchietti ). Città bellissima che porto sempre nel cuore!



Pieno di belle pensioni  ma a livello di qualità di stabilimenti non c'è confronto, ci sono bagni a ponente con campi e campi, dal beach volley al beach tennis al beach soccer a minitennis a bocce a sticazzi!


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (11 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ci son passato davanti, è quello che fa cucina americana giusto?
> 
> Il maggiolino è divertente se hai i nervi saldi di fare la guerra con le arachidi con i tavoli vicini MENTRE mangi.
> 
> ...



E' quello americano, esatto. Il Maggiolino per come lo avete descritto è da provare PER FORZA, possibilmente con amici sanguinari per calarsi bene nel clima da battaglia.

Sul consiglio sui mezzi.. ho già assimilato la cosa. Di giorno ho girato (quasi, perchè gli occhi erano ben aperti) tranquillamente anche in zona Corvetto/Portodimare, mentre la sera mi sono mosso in taxi. E' vero che sarebbe meglio evitare via Padova, Zara e Maciachini?


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Settembre 2012)

da bano!!mamma che porzioni...sono uscito di lì che pesavo 10 chili in più..quest'anno avendo la casa a matelica sono andato in giornata da carmen mi pare...e anche li porzioni enormi!!ho preso il fritto misto e non ho mangiato per 2 giorni perchè non riuscivo a digerirlo

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> E' quello americano, esatto. Il Maggiolino per come lo avete descritto è da provare PER FORZA, possibilmente con amici sanguinari per calarsi bene nel clima da battaglia.
> 
> Sul consiglio sui mezzi.. ho già assimilato la cosa. Di giorno ho girato (quasi, perchè gli occhi erano ben aperti) tranquillamente anche in zona Corvetto/Portodimare, mentre la sera mi sono mosso in taxi. E' vero che sarebbe meglio evitare via Padova, Zara e Maciachini?


vai in zona quarto..lì è bello!!


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (11 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> da bano!!mamma che porzioni...sono uscito di lì che pesavo 10 chili in più..quest'anno avendo la casa a matelica sono andato in giornata da carmen mi pare...e anche li porzioni enormi!!ho preso il fritto misto e non ho mangiato per 2 giorni perchè non riuscivo a digerirlo
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



La mia ragazza ha lavorato da Bano e ti posso assicurare che se vedessi dietro le quinte li perderesti i kg invece di prenderli


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Settembre 2012)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> La mia ragazza ha lavorato da Bano e ti posso assicurare che se vedessi dietro le quinte li perderesti i kg invece di prenderli



cioè?

comunque in che zona abiti adesso?


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (11 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> cioè?



Che la qualità della materia prima e le condizione igieniche tanto della cucina quanto dei cuochi sono basse basse basse. Per dirti, le mitiche nonnette addette alle friggitrici ti sudano tranquillamente sul piatto!


----------



## francylomba (11 Settembre 2012)

Provato il panzerotto di Luini? sbavv


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (11 Settembre 2012)

francylomba ha scritto:


> Provato il panzerotto di Luini? sbavv



Dov'é?


----------



## francylomba (11 Settembre 2012)

Via Santa Radegonda, 16 di fianco al duomo non lontano dal milan store


----------



## Livestrong (11 Settembre 2012)

Luini? Preparati con le tende, ti serviranno per farti trovare al primo posto al mattino


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (11 Settembre 2012)

Addirittura? E per cos'è che è famoso?


----------



## Livestrong (11 Settembre 2012)

Perche fanno dei panzerotti molto buoni


----------



## Cutolo™ (11 Settembre 2012)

Milano è una città che ti offre sempre almeno 3 scelte per qualsiasi cosa tu voglia fare, ci sono poche città in Italia che possono permettersi di sostenerlo.


----------



## Emanuele (11 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Perche fanno dei panzerotti molto buoni



E non costano nemmeno tanto contando la fama del posto e la posizione


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Perche fanno dei panzerotti molto buoni



è quello dove c'è sempre la coda chilometrica vicino ad uno degli ingressi della rinascente??


----------



## Facciosnaooo (11 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> è quello dove c'è sempre la coda chilometrica vicino ad uno degli ingressi della rinascente??



Si!


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (11 Settembre 2012)

Capito! Ci passerò per forza. altri posticini con chicche?


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Settembre 2012)

Se non c'è dalle tue parti, prova la catena Rossopomodoro. Mi è sempre piaciuta la loro pizza.


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Settembre 2012)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Capito! Ci passerò per forza. altri posticini con chicche?



c'è un ottimo ristorantino..non so se qualcuno qua lo conosce..GIANNINO


----------



## Miro (11 Settembre 2012)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> E' quello americano, esatto. Il Maggiolino per come lo avete descritto è da provare PER FORZA, possibilmente con amici sanguinari per calarsi bene nel clima da battaglia.
> 
> Sul consiglio sui mezzi.. ho già assimilato la cosa. Di giorno ho girato (quasi, perchè gli occhi erano ben aperti) tranquillamente anche in zona Corvetto/Portodimare, mentre la sera mi sono mosso in taxi. E' vero che sarebbe meglio evitare via Padova, Zara e Maciachini?



In viale Zara ci sono le battone più che altro.

Se volete fare i bauscia, oltre che da Luini andate a fare colazione al Cova o a mangiare al Bagutta  la mia amata Milano, quanto vorrei tornare a viverci.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (11 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Se non c'è dalle tue parti, prova la catena Rossopomodoro. Mi è sempre piaciuta la loro pizza.



C'è ma non ci sono ancora mai andato!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> c'è un ottimo ristorantino..non so se qualcuno qua lo conosce..GIANNINO



Mi hanno detto però che c'è una pessima clientela 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Miro ha scritto:


> In viale Zara ci sono le battone più che altro.
> 
> Se volete fare i bauscia, oltre che da Luini andate a fare colazione al Cova o a mangiare al Bagutta  la mia amata Milano, quanto vorrei tornare a viverci.



Il mio budget è un po' misero... non vorrei azzerarlo in una mattinata.


----------



## francylomba (11 Settembre 2012)

luini non costa molto .. se ti interessa il genere da un anno ha aperto arnold caffe' la copia di starbucks .. i prezzi sono stile starbucks ma non è male ( quello dove sono andata io è dietro a piazza duomo,festa del perdono) ..

se ti piacciono le cose alternative vai a porta genova il sabato mattina alla fiera di senigaglia ( esiste ancora sono anni che non ci vado ahah ) c'e roba carina tipo cose sul goth , nightmare before christmas, maglie metal . Anche il quartiere ha parecchi negozi sullo stile alternativo...

Un parco che mi piace molto a milano sono i giardini indro montanelli !


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (11 Settembre 2012)

francylomba ha scritto:


> luini non costa molto .. se ti interessa il genere da un anno ha aperto arnold caffe' la copia di starbucks .. i prezzi sono stile starbucks ma non è male ( quello dove sono andata io è dietro a piazza duomo,festa del perdono) ..
> 
> se ti piacciono le cose alternative vai a porta genova il sabato mattina alla fiera di senigaglia ( esiste ancora sono anni che non ci vado ahah ) c'e roba carina tipo cose sul goth , nightmare before christmas, maglie metal . Anche il quartiere ha parecchi negozi sullo stile alternativo...
> 
> Un parco che mi piace molto a milano sono i giardini indro montanelli !



Come zona alternativa ho visto anche le colonne di san lorenzo, che la sera sono una piacevole bolgia..


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Settembre 2012)

va bè buon soggiorno!!tra poco arriva la famosa nebbia meneghina e il freddo


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (11 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> va bè buon soggiorno!!tra poco arriva la famosa nebbia meneghina e il freddo



Grazie! Attendo tutto con serenità.


----------



## Miro (11 Settembre 2012)

francylomba ha scritto:


> luini non costa molto .. se ti interessa il genere da un anno ha aperto arnold caffe' la copia di starbucks .. i prezzi sono stile starbucks ma non è male ( quello dove sono andata io è dietro a piazza duomo,festa del perdono) ..
> 
> se ti piacciono le cose alternative vai a porta genova il sabato mattina alla fiera di senigaglia ( esiste ancora sono anni che non ci vado ahah ) c'e roba carina tipo cose sul goth , nightmare before christmas, maglie metal . Anche il quartiere ha parecchi negozi sullo stile alternativo...
> 
> Un parco che mi piace molto a milano sono i giardini indro montanelli !



Eh be i giardini di Porta Venezia   da piccolo ebbi un incidente in quel parco,sbattei la testa contro una delle statue dei cavalieri dell'Apocalisse, che stanno immediamente all'entrata da piazza Cavour...3 punti di sutura al Fatebenefratelli 
Un altro parco grande è quello di Trenno, però è in periferia.


----------



## Livestrong (11 Settembre 2012)

Verso l'inizio di dicembre c'è sempre la fiera degli Obej Obej, vicino al castello sforzesco


----------



## patriots88 (11 Settembre 2012)

La nebbia ha il suo fascino


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (11 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Verso l'inizio di dicembre c'è sempre la fiera degli Obej Obej, vicino al castello sforzesco



Obej Obej?


----------



## Livestrong (11 Settembre 2012)

Si! Sono i mercatini natalizi


----------



## Pitto91 (12 Settembre 2012)

Il giovedì sera si deve andare a ballare al the beach quest'anno!!

Se no, altra tappa della movida milanese è l'alcatraz il venerdì sera (musica house e ignorante). C'è Dj Angelo in consolle.. non è un granché, ma con la musica che mette si divertono tutti, anche quelli che non amano le discoteche.

Già provato l'happy hour?? Pagare il bere e mangiare come se non toccassi cibo da 3/4 giorni?


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (12 Settembre 2012)

Pitto91 ha scritto:


> Il giovedì sera si deve andare a ballare al the beach quest'anno!!
> 
> Se no, altra tappa della movida milanese è l'alcatraz il venerdì sera (musica house e ignorante). C'è Dj Angelo in consolle.. non è un granché, ma con la musica che mette si divertono tutti, anche quelli che non amano le discoteche.
> 
> Già provato l'happy hour?? Pagare il bere e mangiare come se non toccassi cibo da 3/4 giorni?



Posti consigliati dove spararsi un happy hour?


----------



## Gallio (12 Settembre 2012)

canten tucc “lontan de Napoli se moeur”...

io amo questa città!


----------



## Pitto91 (12 Settembre 2012)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Posti consigliati dove spararsi un happy hour?



Mah, io di solito va in zona Arco della Pace. Di sicuro ci saranno posti altrettanto degni sui navigli. Oppure in bicocca, al b:cocktail, non erano male...


----------



## Gallio (12 Settembre 2012)

Aperitivi?
beh dipende!
il miglior aperitivo che abbia mai fatto è stato sulla Terrazza del Westin Palace. cocktail cari (15€) ma favolosi, cibo discreto e tanta tanta patata. il westin palace è un hotel e solitamente non è aperto al pubblico ma l'anno scorso organizzava questo evento ogni mercoledì, in cui potevi prenotare un tavolo. purtroppo quest'anno non l'hanno fatto.

il Palo Alto in porta romana non era male ma è da un po' che non ci vado.
dietro le colonne c'è l'yguana che fa i cocktail maxi e non si mangia male. ma è sempre pieno di gente e quindi ti conviene prenotare.
accanto all'yguana c'è l'hora feliz. anche questo valido, a mio avviso.
sui navigli e vicino all'altare della pace ce ne sono infiniti
se vuoi fare il fighetto, mangiare nulla, spendere parecchio vai sulla terrazza della Rinascente
poi ce ne sono tantissimi altri, ad esempio a me ogni tanto piace andare al Birrificio Lambrate che fa birra artigianale molto valida


----------



## cris (12 Settembre 2012)

La Sant Ambroeus del birrificio lambrate


----------



## cris (12 Settembre 2012)

Gallio ha scritto:


> canten tucc “lontan de Napoli se moeur”...
> 
> io amo questa città!



O mia bela Madunina... che te brillet de luntan,
tuta d'ora e picinina.... ti te dominet Milan.....


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Settembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> La Sant Ambroeus del birrificio lambrate


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (12 Settembre 2012)

storia intrigante questa della birreria..


----------

